# 99 Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins Turbo deisel trouble code



## buddymanzpop

I have a 1999 Dodge Ram 3500, Cummins Turbo Deisel, truck died on the side of the road plowing last storm, here the situation, no permenant check engine light, but check engine light comes on when cranking trying to start. Obtained four trouble codes, p0380, p0382, both heater grid circut malfunctions, p1688 internal injection pump failure and a p234 overboost condition, placed upgraded intank fuel pup two years ago and fuel pump is workng. Anyone familiar with this situation?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

1688 is not good.

did you get it started at all?
if you have any performance chip, reset to factory.
clear codes and check again. 

i dont have my list of codes infront of me, but i just did an injector pump on my 99.
got a great deal. pm me if you need one I have a great contact.


----------



## AiRhed

> p1688 internal injection pump failure


The long of that code is: Internal Fuel Injection Pump Controller Failure



> Those are injection pump failure codes...
> 
> P1688 (M) Internal Fuel Injection Pump Controller Failure
> Internal problem within the fuel injection pump. Low power, engine derated, or engine stops.
> 
> P1689 (M) No Communication Between ECM and Injection Pump Module Data link circuit failure between ECM and fuel injection pump. Low power, engine derated, or engine stops.
> 
> These 2 codes are electronic failure... Not a fuel supply issue...


My guess is either your VP44 high pressure injection pump is going or went. ($1000 for a rebuilt one) Or your Lift pump is toast. Typical time of year for these problems, Cold. If it cranks still and you believe some fuel is being delivered you can try bleeding any possible AIR that may be trapped in the high pressure side of things. Have you recently changed a fuel filter or drained the water/fuel separator? You may want to change your fuel filter as it could be clogged due to the cloud point of the diesel you filled up on and some cold weather. After changing your going to need to do the following. (You could try this without changing the filter if you're in direstraights)

The procedure is as follows. Crack injectors fittings on 2, 3, 4, and 5 if you can get it, open just a tad. If you can, have someone stand to the side and watch for fuel to appear at the injector fittings. Be sure to warn the helper of the high pressure fuel that will be coming out. Crank with the pedal to the floor until fuel comes out ALL cracked injector fittings or until the darned thing actually catches on.(Crank the engine for 10 seconds at a time with 15 second breaks to allow the starter time to cool.) If it started shut it off immediately. Now that the air is purged, close the injectors and try again with your foot to the floor. It's going to sound like the hammers of hell for a while but that's what it takes when the high pressure side has air in it and your lift pump is weak. You may need to give throttle input for about 5 to 10 seconds to keep it running after that it should idle. Don't shut it off, check for leaks, and then take it for a drive to get it up to operating temps. Bring it home, throw a battery charger on it and plug it in.

Here's a write-up on the process I just found. Could've saved myself some typing.
http://mopar.mopar1973man.com/tips/cummins/2ndgen24v/reprime-fuel/reprime-fuel.htm
EDIT: Huh, I just read the whole thing, looks like everyone has a different way of doing things. I've done the whole low pressure side thing before, I ALWAYS had to do the high pressure side as well. Just the nature of the weak lift pump.

I had to do this about 5 times last winter before I finally got my Airdog II aftermarket lift pump installed.

How to diagnose a bad lift pump.
http://mopar.mopar1973man.com/tips/cummins/2ndgen24v/lift-pump-diag/lift-pump-daig.htm


----------



## sno commander

take the cap off the fuel filter housing, if you see no fuel your lift pump went and probably took the injection pump with it. theres also a test port in the injection pump to test for fuel pressure. running those trucks without a fuel pressure gauge or light is just asking for trouble. a 200 dollar lift pump failure will cost you a new injection pump.


----------



## buddymanzpop

The truck does not have the original lift pump, it was replaced two years ago with the mopar intank set up to avoid potential injection pump failure due to weak lift pumps, the fuel filter is new, when I disconnected the feed lines to the #1 and #3 injectors the fuel dribbled out, what kind of fuel pressure should be there? I cracked the output line from the fuel filter and had much more pressure there, can the injection pump fail electronically and cause the truck to die? Is there any other electronic component that could fail and cause the injection pump to not operate? I need to be sure the injection pump is the problem before I spend the $1100 for a remaned one. Also, I noticed weak acceleration in the days prior to the truck dying. Never any starting or running problems prior to it just quitting and now not starting.


----------



## buddymanzpop

Replaced vp44 injection pump, all is well now, $1155.57 after tax from D&W Deisel.


----------

